# Who has a pic of their tiny chi?



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~

Moose is about 8.5 pounds and very trim. He seems so tiny to me that I can't imagine the 3-5 pounders! 

Anyone have a pic of theirs next to something that can give a size idea? I've love to see and I'm sure you have 'em!


----------



## Missygal

I don't have a pic but Bailey was 1.9 pounds at 8 weeks. She was very tiny!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## jesuschick

My smallest is 3 pounds, 3 ounces. She is not small compared to many others here! She will be 2 years old in 2 weeks so not a puppy. She is full grown.

This is her meeting a little boy at a car event this summer:









Another:


----------



## Buildthemskywards

This is Willow at 8 weeks in her average size carrier. She's little over a pound here. 









This is her at 18 weeks next to a pair of shoes. Please excuse the fuzzy face!










This is her about a month ago in comparison to a cow's ear










This is my finger next to her paw to show the size. It was a while ago but they haven't changed much.


----------



## *Chloe*

Emmie who's still under 3lbs at 14 months with her mum Ruby who's 5lbs


----------



## Evelyn

Here is a picture of my 15 lb Pug and Ike who is 3 lbs..


----------



## MiniGrace

Here is Taz when she was six weeks old and weighed 1.25 pounds:










Here is Charlie and Taz together recently. He weighs 7 lbs and she weighs 3 and a half.


----------



## kellyb

Most if my pictures are not on my new phone. 

This is not the best but this is Barney (4lbs) and his big brother Green (65 lbs). 

View attachment 9329





Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda

*Chloe* said:


> Emmie who's still under 3lbs at 14 months with her mum Ruby who's 5lbs


Beautiful girl.....love her coloring.


----------



## Jayda

Prince is 3.5 pounds. This is him sitting by the front door after it was decorated for Christmas. I like perspective......he is small but not as small as they come.


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~

:happy3:Oh I love this thread! They are all so sweet! 

Thanks for sharing! Keep them coming!


----------



## Triciad

This is Nacho and Libre at 12 wks
View attachment 9337



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~

Kellyb - Is Green a flat coated retriever or part?


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~

Oh so cute- I want a little chocolate girl but DH gets next pick and he wants a Westie. Plus we are waiting for now since my eldest cat is 15 and I don't want to stress her. She is very tolerant but I want to spoil her more in her golden years.


----------



## ~LS~

SO many cutie pies here! Aww! :love2:

I took these pictures just now for you. I used a toilet paper roll to 
try and show size, since it's a common object we all have at home.


Here is Belka who is 2.5 pounds.










For comparison, here is my Chanelka who is 8.5 pounds.










edit to add: Both girls are 2 years old.


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~

Awesome idea! So sweet! I have to try that but we are having a hard time with "stay".


----------



## Zorana1125

This was Leo shortly after we got him at, maybe 10 weeks old









Leo at 4 months next to daddy's big wheels!









First bath!









Lola as a baby









So tiny in the grass at 6 months










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi

View attachment 9345
here is Roxy she is 1.10lbs


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD

Hopefully T comes a long and posts a pic of Jade, she's likely the smallest on the board, then there is Quigly who's owner never seems to post anymore  Lori has a tiny baby too! and of course my Bijou


----------



## ~LS~

Kitty, we need a picture of Bijou!


----------



## KittyD

There's some pics of him in the picture forum.


----------



## ~LS~

Understandable. I think I've seen the older ones, I was just trying to see a recent one of your little hunk.


----------



## ~LS~

Zorana1125 said:


> This was Leo shortly after we got him at, maybe 10 weeks old



This is hilarious! I had to show hubby, too cute. :lol:


----------



## Zorana1125

~LS~ said:


> This is hilarious! I had to show hubby, too cute. :lol:


Oh yes, Leo and his Grrrrona!! Haha. He loved that thing when he was a baby! He loved it so much, he ripped all the stuffing out! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~

These are so great! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## AurorasMom

Here are mine... not great shots but you asked for something recognizable for size.....

Aurora is my 21 week old tri color female. She is almost 22 weeks old and is right around 2 lbs (sometimes the scale comes up at 1lb 15oz other times 2 lbs.... she's wiggly LOL)










Here is one with Aurora and Zero her half brother who is 17 weeks today.... he is around 3lbs 8oz.... and also wiggly LOL


----------



## TLI

Gia, 3 lbs., almost 5 years old. She's not much bigger than a roll of toilet paper. :lol: Much thinner, just a bit taller.


----------



## kellyb

~Lucky Chi Mama~ said:


> Kellyb - Is Green a flat coated retriever or part?


I know for sure he is bride collie as his mom is a beautiful pb border. Unfortunately she was a puppy mill dog and was bred very young. We are not sure if she was bred with another bc or not. He does resemble a flat coated retriever. However, he looks so much like our last boy, Lucky, who was a bc/black lab. I belong to a bc forum. Some of the pb dogs are large like him and have coats like his so I guess we will never know. It doesn't matter to me if he is pb or what he is. He is my special boy. He has a lot of anxiety which is a long story but he has come a very long way. 
The mill was eventually closed down and Silky and her 11 puppies made their way north to a rescue where they all found their forever homes. Silky lives in Ohio and has a once a year visit here. 
Sorry for the long bc story on a chi forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI

Jade, 2 lbs., almost 4 years old. She could use the toilet paper roll as a hut. :lol: It's bigger than she is. :lol:



















She could hide behind it and I'd never see her. :lol:


----------



## TLI

I'll post Lexie and Chance tomorrow. It's past my bedtime. :lol: Lexie is just a hair bigger than Gia, Chance just a hair bigger than Lexie. Chance has a stockier build than the girls.


----------



## So_many_chis

This is my littlest one Dexter, not sure on his weight right now though. I do have a smaller one but he's heavier because he's podgy!


----------



## So_many_chis

You can kinda see the size difference here when he's sat behind his grandma <3


----------



## KittyD

I love this thread! so many adorable Chihuahuas


----------



## Sonny'sMumma

My Lil 'wa wa' Sonny is 9 weeks and weighs 1lb 1oz!!

This is him beside a car number plate!
View attachment 9417


This is him with my parents dog Tasha. 
View attachment 9425


This is him by my foot!!
View attachment 9433



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards

So many cute chihuahuas. Think I'm in cute overload! Aurora is so beautiful! And I always love seeing your pups Zorana. I love baby Leo and baby Lola is so funny because she looks exactly the same, only a puppy version of herself!


----------



## Lisa T

Baby Bella with my Yorkie and my daughters Chi Mix.


----------



## Zorana1125

Buildthemskywards said:


> So many cute chihuahuas. Think I'm in cute overload! Araura is so beautiful! And I always love seeing your pups Zorana. I love baby Leo and baby Lola is so funny because she looks exactly the same, only a puppy version of herself!


I know! They are all so so cute!!! This thread was a great idea! You know what funny is Lola is identical to her mom too, they're clones of each other. I need to find a pic to show you!! Her daddy was not so handsome at all, I almost didn't her bc he was so ugly....lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~

Oh Lisa, the three of them are adorable! What a good pic!


----------



## KittyD

Lisa T said:


> Baby Bella with my Yorkie and my daughters Chi Mix.


Love love love the droopy ears, too darn cute!


----------



## Wicked Pixie

I'm a little bit in love with baby Bella...
The pics of Jade hiding behind the loo roll are priceless! TLI, your whole pack is tiny, are they related to each other?


----------



## Buildthemskywards

Lisa T said:


> Baby Bella with my Yorkie and my daughters Chi Mix.


They're all so cute. Baby Bella is so cute! I love the markings on her face.


----------



## Buildthemskywards

Zorana1125 said:


> I know! They are all so so cute!!! This thread was a great idea! You know what funny is Lola is identical to her mom too, they're clones of each other. I need to find a pic to show you!! Her daddy was not so handsome at all, I almost didn't her bc he was so ugly....lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Surely no chi is ugly?! You'll have to post pics now I'm curious.


----------



## Zorana1125

Buildthemskywards said:


> They're all so cute. Baby Bella is so cute! I love the markings on her face.


I was able to find a couple in my email! I guess maybe he has a face only a mother can love, haha!! They're not great photos but u will get the idea. 
Mommy:


















Dad:










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards

KittyD said:


> Love love love the droopy ears, too darn cute!


That's one thing I missed out on! I think the floppy ears are so cute but mine both had standy-upy ears by the time I got them.


----------



## Buildthemskywards

Zorana1125 said:


> I was able to find a couple in my email! I guess maybe he has a face only a mother can love, haha!! They're not great photos but u will get the idea.
> Mommy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


He's not ugly!! She is very like Lola, isn't she? Lola is cuter though because her mum is missing what I love best about Lola...her little pink mouth!


----------



## Zorana1125

Buildthemskywards said:


> He's not ugly!! She is very like Lola, isn't she? Lola is cuter though because her mum is missing what I love best about Lola...her little pink mouth!


Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AurorasMom

Thanks Buildthemskywards! 

This thread is seriously cuteness overload! I love the droopy ears to! Zero's are still droopy, not sure if they'll ever stand, and don't care either way. All these little guys are so expressive!


----------



## Moonfall

We aren't sure quite what my little one weighs but he seems small to me.

Next to his ferret brother, who weighs around 2 pounds or a bit more-










In a stocking









And by the cat. The cat is huge compared to him, she towers over him haha.


----------



## intent2smile

I always think Jaxx looks huge in pictures.

Here is Jaxx sitting next to a laptop. Jaxx weighs 3.85 pounds.


----------



## TLI

Wicked Pixie said:


> I'm a little bit in love with baby Bella...
> The pics of Jade hiding behind the loo roll are priceless! TLI, your whole pack is tiny, are they related to each other?


Haha!!! She's so funny! She was looking at that roll of toilet paper like it was going to eat her any second. :lol: We all get such a chuckle, and really marvel at Jades size. It just doesn't seem real that an adult Chi could be so darn teeny tiny. 

Yeah, all of The Wees are tiny. They are all from different breeders. I chose them by color preference. Sounds silly, but I love the classic Red Fawn color. I added Gia & Jade to break up the color monotony. :lol: Honestly, don't tell anyone, but besides the color preference, I'm addicted to the breed.  As for size, I hoped they'd all be within breed standard, but I would have been okay with whatever size the ended up. They just all decided growing wasn't their thing. :lol: So I ended up with squirrels instead of dogs, and one mouse. :lol:


----------



## ~LS~

LOL T, we call Bella "Belka", which means squirrel. She at times makes silly sounds while playing that resemble squirrels too. Silly girl.


----------



## Buildthemskywards

TLI said:


> Haha!!! She's so funny! She was looking at that roll of toilet paper like it was going to eat her any second. :lol: We all get such a chuckle, and really marvel at Jades size. It just doesn't seem real that an adult Chi could be so darn teeny tiny.
> 
> Yeah, all of The Wees are tiny. They are all from different breeders. I chose them by color preference. Sounds silly, but I love the classic Red Fawn color. I added Gia & Jade to break up the color monotony. :lol: Honestly, don't tell anyone, but besides the color preference, I'm addicted to the breed.  As for size, I hoped they'd all be within breed standard, but I would have been okay with whatever size the ended up. They just all decided growing wasn't their thing. :lol: So I ended up with squirrels instead of dogs, and one mouse. :lol:


Hehe  I've been told Willow resembles a squirrel

Aw. Jaxx is too cute in that photo.


----------



## TLI

~LS~ said:


> LOL T, we call Bella "Belka", which means squirrel. She at times makes silly sounds while playing that resemble squirrels too. Silly girl.





Buildthemskywards said:


> Hehe  I've been told Willow resembles a squirrel
> 
> Aw. Jaxx is too cute in that photo.


Bella & Willow are darling little squirrels! :love5: Sending kisses & hugs to them both! :daisy:


----------



## KayC

These are really cute photos. T the TP roll was a good idea. Here's my little girl, tiny but "thick" at 11 month's


----------



## Moonfall

WOW she is pretty.


----------



## KittyD

KayC said:


> These are really cute photos. T the TP roll was a good idea. Here's my little girl, tiny but "thick" at 11 month's


Look at that ball of cuteness! she is just precious Kay! I love how they all must wonder why they are being made to sit beside a toilet paper roll! ha ha ha


----------



## mistymornings18

Here is Chi who is five pounds and his brother Anubis (doxi mix) who is fifteen months old. They are sharing a small size dog bed.
And a picture of Chi in my two year old daughter's baby doll prim. He can stretch out in it and sleep comfortably.


----------



## KayC

KittyD said:


> Look at that ball of cuteness! she is just precious Kay! I love how they all must wonder why they are being made to sit beside a toilet paper roll! ha ha ha


LOL Thank You
You can see where she was ripping some off to eat it LOL


----------



## TLI

KayC said:


> These are really cute photos. T the TP roll was a good idea. Here's my little girl, tiny but "thick" at 11 month's


Kay, that beautiful baby is anything but thick. She looks fine boned to me. Absolutely adorable!! I want her!!!!


----------



## TLI

The last pic of her reminds me so much of Lexie. Just different colored noses. <3


----------



## KayC

TLI said:


> Kay, that beautiful baby is anything but thick. She looks fine boned to me. Absolutely adorable!! I want her!!!!


Oh T trust me she is "thick" for her size. Esp around the middle. Now my Zoey is fine boned. I don't know their weights as I have not been to the vet lately. We call her the little porker. She is a piglet. I think I need to cut back on her food.


----------



## TLI

KayC said:


> Oh T trust me she is "thick" for her size. Esp around the middle. Now my Zoey is fine boned. I don't know their weights as I have not been to the vet lately. We call her the little porker. She is a piglet. I think I need to cut back on her food.


That's the way my "Monkey Man" is. Tiny, but thick. His frame is so small there is no way he can hide even a few extra ounces. He's on steroid treatment for IBD, so I have to really watch his food intake. His lil legs just can't carry any extra weight. For awhile I was worried. I just cut back his food a little, and it made a world of difference. 

She's a doll, Kay! So is your precious Zoey! <3


----------



## jesuschick

I am laughing so hard I am crying. Mine cannot IMAGINE what in the world. AND I think they are just going to sit all pretty like Chloe! She looks all confident and demure. Mine look embarrassed and panicked. Eden has disproportionately large ears and they are slicked back! These are camera phone pics and bad quality. 




























...and then Ruby would not move and Hope is a blur because she is EATING the edge of the toilet paper!!


----------



## TLI

Here is Chance. He hates his pic taken. :lol:


----------



## TLI

Haha, Karen!!! How cute!!!!

Hope looks the smallest of your bunch, Eden the thinnest.


----------



## EllaBella

*duplicate post*


----------



## KittyD

These pics are seriously cracking me up.


----------



## TLI

Here's another one of my butter ball. 

I iz wittle guy, just thick compared to my fine boned Sissy's.


----------



## TLI

I'll get around to getting Lexie's. Tried once and she was not going to stand by toilet paper. :lol:

Such a cute thread!!


----------



## jesuschick

TLI said:


> Hope looks the smallest of your bunch, Eden the thinnest.


Everyone was just at the Vet a couple of days after Christmas so they were just weighed. 

Eden was 3 lbs, 3 oz, Hope 3 lbs, 9 oz and Ruby 3 lbs, 13.5 oz (so right about 4 lbs.).

They are all shaped so differently. In person everyone thinks Hope weighs the most because Ruby is long and so skinny. All weighed a touch light so I am adding some S&C in with their ZP.


----------



## jesuschick

Chance looks built more like Hope and Chloe.


----------



## KittyD

TLI said:


> Tried once and she was not going to stand by toilet paper. :lol:
> 
> Such a cute thread!!


That's about the state of affairs here. ha ha ha


----------



## TLI

jesuschick said:


> Chance looks built more like Hope and Chloe.


Yes, I agree.


----------



## TLI

KittyD said:


> That's about the state of affairs here. ha ha ha


I did good to get any of them to do it. :lol:


----------



## KittyD

My husband just walked by and glanced at my laptop and said "why are they putting their dogs beside toilet paper" LMAO
i seriously cannot even explain it to him right now because I'm laughing so hard.


----------



## jesuschick

Hahaha!

Just proves that the term small (which describes ALL Chis) means a wide range of things and the packages all look different!


----------



## MiniGrace

I love this thread! Some of these pictures just crack me up! I was going to comment on each individually but there re just too many....all you guys have such beautiful dogs.... all so different but all so beautiful!


----------



## Rach_Honey

These have all put a smile on my face, soooooo cute!!


----------



## michele

KayC said:


> These are really cute photos. T the TP roll was a good idea. Here's my little girl, tiny but "thick" at 11 month's


She is stunning Kay


----------



## pupluv168

This thread is too precious! I love looking at all the itsy babies. I can't even imagine having a dog smaller than Toby. I had him weighed at the vet and he was just over 5 lbs. But he has a very thin frame and what my mom calls chicken legs! He is long, tall and lean. But I can't imagine how tiny some of your babies are. Toby was 3 lbs when I brought him home!


----------



## Smith

I don't have any toilet paper photos, but here's an old one of Lyra on my husband's lap:










And here's one of Lyra on my shoulder. Or, well, her head. 



















And Lyra next to a bunch of beanie babies:


----------



## ~LS~

Lyra & the gang picture just made me "aww" out loud, lol, it's too precious. You guys look adorable, and cozy!


----------



## Smith

~LS~ said:


> Lyra & the gang picture just made me "aww" out loud, lol, it's too precious. You guys look adorable, and cozy!


Aww, thanks! I was cramming for a Biology test. The dog pile was helping to leech off some of the pre-exam stress.


----------



## Luvmywinnie

View attachment 9537


Winnie is 3 1/2lbs at 6 months, I think she will be around 4lbs full grown


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chica n Ella

This thread has literally got me LOLing!  Our turn....








 !!!! As you can see, using this 18 pack/double roll t.p. as a guide, my Chica is the tiniest of them all.  I swear you can almost hear her thinking..."Seriously, Mom? I am SO NOT amused! There had definitely better be a treat in this for me!"
and...










Wait, what! You're STILL here?! Lovely.
Oh, and Chica is a tall, long-legged 7 lbs.


----------



## TLI

These threads always provide entertainment. If nothing more than getting to see all their "WTH" expressions. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zorana1125

This morning I found an old picture of my beloved Gino when he was a baby and he was so small! I wanted to share it! It's not the best quality since I had to take a picture of a picture 
He weighed less than a pound when he brought him home!










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD

Oops, wrong forum 
Boogs does not think it's fair the Chihuahuas are having all the fun.


----------



## TLI

Zorana1125 said:


> This morning I found an old picture of my beloved Gino when he was a baby and he was so small! I wanted to share it! It's not the best quality since I had to take a picture of a picture
> He weighed less than a pound when he brought him home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!


----------



## TLI

kittyd said:


> oops, wrong forum
> boogs does not think it's fair the chihuahuas are having all the fun.


lmao!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KittyD

TLI said:


> lmao!!!!!!!!!!



He insists he's the smallest honorary Chihuahua in the land.. 

Birds.....


----------



## TLI

KittyD said:


> He insists he's the smallest honorary Chihuahua in the land..
> 
> Birds.....


He's the smallest Chi in the land in bird disguise. :lol: He doesn't want the Paparazzi following him. :lol: Oh the perks of being the smallest. :lol:


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~

HAHA!! Love Boogs! 

I love this thread, thanks everyone for sharing. I'm just LOL at all the bitties sitting next to the rolls of TP. TOO funny! 

Cuteness overload is right! Love it.


----------



## KayC

KittyD said:


> Oops, wrong forum
> Boogs does not think it's fair the Chihuahuas are having all the fun.


Bahahahaha


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Beau 3lbs and Baby-Love 5lbs


----------



## Chica n Ella

KittyD said:


> Oops, wrong forum
> Boogs does not think it's fair the Chihuahuas are having all the fun.


I burst out laughing loudly enough that Chica popped her head up, from her bed, in concern! Oh my, SO funny!  ...such a beautiful love-bird though. My cockatiel would never pose so prettily, LOL!


----------



## KittyD

Ha ha thanks! hes not mine he's my loves, but he was only posing pretty because he wanted to get at that toilet paper! :lol:


----------



## Moonfall

My lovie poses all the time. He's also kind of a jerk but he does enjoy pictures!

More honorary "tinies"-









Teshi is wondering why there's pictures being taken. XD


----------



## AurorasMom

The Captain is game on the honorary tinies  He's our Cinnamon Green Cheek conure, so not as colorful as the lovely lovies, but he's a riot.


----------



## KittyD

Yay! I started a trend.. ha ha ha :lol:

Elaine post us a pic of your birdie!


----------



## Moonfall

He is beautiful.

Since we're doing birds...one of my lost babies wants to be here too. Angel, the starling. Black and white and sassy..we miss her.










I only have one photo of my first and most loved bird.. it's not the best shot...his name was Shadow and he was also a starling.


----------



## KittyD

I did try last night to get some pics of the dogs, and it was not happening, they keep trying to lay down and lean away from the roll of toilet paper. They hate my phone and the toilet paper was really weirding them out.

Anyhow since I've never shared a pic of Mimi here, I'll add this.. it's a failed attempt but at least she's modelling a lovely Ruff Ruff butterfly dress from Elaina.

Mimi is not a "tiny" but she's a very small dog, she measures about 9 inches from neck to tail and her chest is just under 12 inches. At her last vet visit in November she weighed in at 4 pounds 14 oz, She's really sturdy compared to Bijou & her bones are much bigger she's also quite a bit taller than he is but she's a naturally lean dog, this coincides with the whole weight vs overall size thing.

Anyhow enjoy! Sorry for the crappy quality was trying to bribe her with a treat too! Interesting trivia... Mimi is AKC registered and is related to Bebe the model dog by Pedigree.


----------



## intent2smile

Awww Kitty, Mimi is precious!!!


----------



## KittyD

intent2smile said:


> Awww Kitty, Mimi is precious!!!


Thanks my siggy does her no justice, she's not easy to photograph as she is scared of the phone/camera, she's a shy dog.


----------



## ~LS~

Zorana1125 said:


> This morning I found an old picture of my beloved Gino when he was a baby and he was so small! I wanted to share it! It's not the best quality since I had to take a picture of a picture
> He weighed less than a pound when he brought him home!



You look gorgeous girl. 
Baby Gino's pic is priceless, what a cute little munchkin. 
A very loved and cherished boy. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Yizzie09

This was max ar 7 weeks, 1 lbs 1.11 ounces.

View attachment 9588


View attachment 9590


View attachment 9592




Max at 9 week, 2lbs .5 ounces.

View attachment 9602


View attachment 9604



first post!!


----------



## ~LS~

I really enjoyed seeing not just everyone's Chis but the birdies too, they are all so adorable. 


Kitty, it's really nice to see little Mimi too. I love that butterfly dress on her. Pretty girl. :love2:


----------



## Zorana1125

~LS~ said:


> You look gorgeous girl.
> Baby Gino's pic is priceless, what a cute little munchkin.
> A very loved and cherished boy. Thank you for sharing.


Thanks LS, that means a lot, miss him all the time. 
And those were the good old skinny and blonde days, oh how i miss them!! Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

KittyD said:


> I did try last night to get some pics of the dogs, and it was not happening, they keep trying to lay down and lean away from the roll of toilet paper. They hate my phone and the toilet paper was really weirding them out.
> 
> Anyhow since I've never shared a pic of Mimi here, I'll add this.. it's a failed attempt but at least she's modelling a lovely Ruff Ruff butterfly dress from Elaina.
> 
> Mimi is not a "tiny" but she's a very small dog, she measures about 9 inches from neck to tail and her chest is just under 12 inches. At her last vet visit in November she weighed in at 4 pounds 14 oz, She's really sturdy compared to Bijou & her bones are much bigger she's also quite a bit taller than he is but she's a naturally lean dog, this coincides with the whole weight vs overall size thing.
> 
> Anyhow enjoy! Sorry for the crappy quality was trying to bribe her with a treat too! Interesting trivia... Mimi is AKC registered and is related to Bebe the model dog by Pedigree.


Bebe, the hip doggie model? I love her, she is so so so cute! Mimi is such a doll too, I can see them being from the same pedigree bc they're both gorgeous. How many dogs do you have? Just Bijou and Mimi?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD

Yep just the two, we had a poodle as well who passed away in July 2011 at 19. 
Bebe is a little black and tan model chihuahua she's all over the place!  Mimi is Chocolate and tan (that might not be obvious in the pic)


----------



## Zorana1125

KittyD said:


> Yep just the two, we had a poodle as well who passed away in July 2011 at 19.
> Bebe is a little black and tan model chihuahua she's all over the place!  Mimi is Chocolate and tan (that might not be obvious in the pic)


I'm sorry to hear that, losing a pet is so hard. I think I "liked" obsessive chihuahua disorder on Facebook, which I think is run by her mom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD

There's so many dog models on FB it's hard to keep up! LOL


----------



## elaina

KittyD said:


> Yay! I started a trend.. ha ha ha :lol:
> 
> Elaine post us a pic of your birdie!


hehe. i'm going to have to get a pic of Junior with a roll of toilet paper . i have some old pics, but nothing recent. 
it'll be at least a few days though ...


----------



## elaina

KittyD said:


> I did try last night to get some pics of the dogs, and it was not happening, they keep trying to lay down and lean away from the roll of toilet paper. They hate my phone and the toilet paper was really weirding them out.
> 
> Anyhow since I've never shared a pic of Mimi here, I'll add this.. it's a failed attempt but at least she's modelling a lovely Ruff Ruff butterfly dress from Elaina.
> 
> Mimi is not a "tiny" but she's a very small dog, she measures about 9 inches from neck to tail and her chest is just under 12 inches. At her last vet visit in November she weighed in at 4 pounds 14 oz, She's really sturdy compared to Bijou & her bones are much bigger she's also quite a bit taller than he is but she's a naturally lean dog, this coincides with the whole weight vs overall size thing.
> 
> Anyhow enjoy! Sorry for the crappy quality was trying to bribe her with a treat too! Interesting trivia... Mimi is AKC registered and is related to Bebe the model dog by Pedigree.


Oh, what a nice treat! i love seeing a pic of Mimi . and i love, love, love seeing her in her RRC butterfly dress. she is so pretty and the dress looks gorgeous on her !!!


----------



## KittyD

Sorry Elaine it was not a great pic of the dress, but you can get the overal feel for it :lol: its such a gorgeous dress, that and the starlet dress!


----------



## KittyD

elaina said:


> hehe. i'm going to have to get a pic of Junior with a roll of toilet paper . i have some old pics, but nothing recent.
> it'll be at least a few days though ...


Do it! LOL Can't wait.


----------



## Tiny

I need to do one of penny and tiny too! Its funny how you guys use toilet paper roll, UNIQUE!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI

Kitty, Mimi is stunning!! When you send Bijou to me, please send Mimi too! Wow, she really is gorgeous!!! :love5:

I just love the birdies!! Such a cute idea!


----------



## Wicked Pixie

T, if you are having Mimi and Bijou, it is only fair that you sent Jade and Gia to me...


----------



## Buildthemskywards

KittyD said:


> I did try last night to get some pics of the dogs, and it was not happening, they keep trying to lay down and lean away from the roll of toilet paper. They hate my phone and the toilet paper was really weirding them out.
> 
> Anyhow since I've never shared a pic of Mimi here, I'll add this.. it's a failed attempt but at least she's modelling a lovely Ruff Ruff butterfly dress from Elaina.
> 
> Mimi is not a "tiny" but she's a very small dog, she measures about 9 inches from neck to tail and her chest is just under 12 inches. At her last vet visit in November she weighed in at 4 pounds 14 oz, She's really sturdy compared to Bijou & her bones are much bigger she's also quite a bit taller than he is but she's a naturally lean dog, this coincides with the whole weight vs overall size thing.
> 
> Anyhow enjoy! Sorry for the crappy quality was trying to bribe her with a treat too! Interesting trivia... Mimi is AKC registered and is related to Bebe the model dog by Pedigree.


She's beautiful! Love her dress too!


----------



## Buildthemskywards

Zorana1125 said:


> This morning I found an old picture of my beloved Gino when he was a baby and he was so small! I wanted to share it! It's not the best quality since I had to take a picture of a picture
> He weighed less than a pound when he brought him home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


You look so different. Gino was beautiful, what a little cutie! I'm so sorry you had so little time with him *hugs*


----------



## TLI

Wicked Pixie said:


> T, if you are having Mimi and Bijou, it is only fair that you sent Jade and Gia to me...


:lol: :lol: I'm kinda stingy.  I want my cake and eat it too.  Okay, I'll play fair. :lol: Just promise to send them back. :lol: I'd be lost without my babies. :love5: xxxxx


----------



## TLI

Zorana, you are a very beautiful woman!!! Your little sweetie pie is beyond adorable! I'm so sorry for your loss. You never seem to stop missing them. :love5:


----------



## Zorana1125

Buildthemskywards said:


> You look so different. Gino was beautiful, what a little cutie! I'm so sorry you had so little time with him *hugs*


Thanks Melis, he has taught me so much in our short time together. See what 30lbs does to me?? Hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

TLI said:


> Zorana, you are a very beautiful woman!!! Your little sweetie pie is beyond adorable! I'm so sorry for your loss. You never seem to stop missing them. :love5:


Oh thank you, ur too kind!! It's true, I never do stop missing him but he is in a better place and we got to save Mojo from what would have been his fate since he was dumped by his owners!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~

Awe, mind if I ask what happened to Gino? It's ok if you don't want to discuss it too.


----------



## Zorana1125

~Lucky Chi Mama~ said:


> Awe, mind if I ask what happened to Gino? It's ok if you don't want to discuss it too.


No it's ok, sorry if I'm hijacking the thread! He was diagnosed with autoimmune disease at 1.5 years old after his 1st year booster/rabies. The vets never had a clear diagnosis in terms of which kind of AI disease, he had joint issues, a heart murmur, perforated bladder wall, issues blinking, lesions all over his head, it was a mess at first. He did get much better after being on high dose steroids, but then he got so over weight (lead to ankle issues), his liver enzymes were so out of control, and his teeth started going bad. So we sought out holistic vet care who tried to wean him on to a plant sterol form of prednisone, which didn't work for him. 
Six months later after a long and hard battle on steroids and holistic meds, he relapsed for the second time and he couldn't get relief from his medications anymore. By this time his quality of life was awful, we couldn't be selfish any longer and keep him around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI

Lexie isn't having the toilet paper pics. She just wants to eat it and looks at it like I'm crazy. :lol: Anyway, this is a pic taken this morning on the way out in the rain to take her human sissy to school. Their sizes go from Chance my biggest, then Lexie, then Gia, and Jade the smallest.


----------



## TLI

Requested pic of me holding Jade where you can see her entire body, head to tip of toes.  Yes, she really is that teeny tiny.


----------



## Aquarius

Kitty, I've never seen a picture of Mimi before she's gorgeous!! for the long hair chis you could probably take at least an inch or two off all around them for sizing, I know my two seem half their size when they are wet - they have such lush fur coats


----------



## KittyD

Aquarius said:


> Kitty, I've never seen a picture of Mimi before she's gorgeous!! for the long hair chis you could probably take at least an inch or two off all around them for sizing, I know my two seem half their size when they are wet - they have such lush fur coats


Thanks! she is a very pretty girl.

Yes that is soo true! Bijou's got a few nicknames but my husband calls him Qtip a lot because he is like ball of cotton with twig legs LMAO


----------



## Aquarius

Haha Q tip is a good name! 

I always think I need to cut down Bruno's food as he looks so chunky, but when he's bathed and wet he is like a little greyhound with a neat little waist - totally different figure to when he's dry


----------



## Rebecci

View attachment 9649
View attachment 9665

This is my baby, she is 11weeks old and teeny!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele

Oh she is tiny,adorable


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

While everyone's fighting over the tinies send all the birds flying my way!! Lol!


----------



## Chi_Mummy

Can't find any pics of my girly on her own that shows her size sooo you'll have to tolerate a shot of me holding her. Ruby is 3lbs and her paws are about the same size as my thumb, slightly smaller.


----------



## Wuviegrl

Hi everyone! It's been sometime since I last posted so I thought I'd join you guys . this is my Lucky she's 10 months old and weighs 3.65 pounds. I followed your lead and snapped up a pic of her next to a tissue roll.


----------



## Chico Time

View attachment 9713
This Chico about 2 months ago
Need lots of new pictures to put on here now as I have a new phone And have saved others photos onto a hard drive So need a new gallery 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SugarChi

I think pictures can be so deceiving! Here's Boo who is 6 months old and weighs 3and a half pounds, with the toilet paper! Editing this as weighed him again there and it said 2and a half pounds! Not sure how accurate my scales are! 
I think he looks bigger than he is!



















From further away he looks smaller


----------



## Smith

Oh, Boo! <3 His little nose is nearly all filled in, now!


----------



## SugarChi

Smith said:


> Oh, Boo! <3 His little nose is nearly all filled in, now!


Lol I actually forgot about his nose being spotted pink at first! Ye it's pretty much black now!


----------



## Buildthemskywards

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks Melis, he has taught me so much in our short time together. See what 30lbs does to me?? Hahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Don't be silly, you're still gorgeous!


----------



## Leeanne

Awww everyone's doggies are so lovely! Teddy wasn't even a pound when we got him and it was an exciting time when he got to his first pound lol now he is nearly 4 months and I think 2 pounds, alot more growing to go


----------



## Buildthemskywards

Smith said:


> Oh, Boo! <3 His little nose is nearly all filled in, now!


I love your new siggy Smith.


----------

